# Free LA Gloria Cutter - Anyone get theirs yet?



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Seem so long ago I post the link to get the free cutter, to date mine has near come.:crying:

Anyone get theirs?:nerd2:


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Nothing yet. ... I've honestly forgot about it. Now I'm going to be rushing to check the mail everyday 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

same here. completely forgot.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Once it arrives might inspire me to smoke some large RGs again.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Thanks for reporting in.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Forgot about it myself

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I didnt forget. ..wrote to them about it with no reply and now I don't order or smoke the brand anymore to which I wrote them about. They didn't write back to me about that either so LGC can KMA.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

I forgot also. They must have got hit hard on requests. Pretty sure if they fill them all it would cost some extra coin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer (Nov 8, 2016)

I haven't received mine either, on the FB lgc group people have reported receiving theirs 1-4 months after signing up

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnersguru (Sep 10, 2016)

could be the old 6 to 8 weeks for delivery ?


----------



## THERAYaka (Apr 22, 2016)

They had the same special a few years ago, but with Montecristo. It took forever for the order to arrive, but the cutter was really nice. It's a super heavy, gold punch. Just be patient. 

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer (Nov 8, 2016)

It'll eventually arrive 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I still haven't heard from them.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Funny; I figured the downside to signing up was being inundated with promotional emails. Not a word, though, other than a confirmation when I registered. I guess it sounded good on paper when some marketing _genius_ suggested it. But, the poor follow-through, on both their side of the benefits equation (adverts) and ours (freebies), has probably done more to hurt the brand than help it.


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer (Nov 8, 2016)

I went ahead and posted a link to this thread on the FB LGC group, hopefully they take notice 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Nope, nuttin here yet either.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

The way I look at it is the cutter was free. I am not out any money so why be pissed. Just because I haven't received something free does not mean I will never buy their product. Posting a link on the FB page probably won't do much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

csk415 said:


> The way I look at it is the cutter was free. I am not out any money so why be pissed. Just because I haven't received something free does not mean I will never buy their product. Posting a link on the FB page probably won't do much.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When a business is telling consumers that they have a product they want people to use it becomes a different thing altogether...they created the link for them to tell consumers....hey trust us. I don't care if they offered a dime with the cutter it's all about the principal here. Let's say you have a person who says they'll water your grass while you're gone for 2 weeks...you come back and your grass is pretty much brown and you're like...WTH? If I can't trust a persons word....I don't stay their friend because I want to trust my friends and when you don't trust your friends then what's the bond? When people don't hold others accountable to their word then what's next....lying....taking advantage....etc. How I was raised and people don't get a second chance to treat me like that.:serious:


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm am impressed that my particulars weren't used for evil.... no junk mail/email. I do recall that there was a mention of a pretty long wait. I'm with @Cigary on keeping your word. I don't care for being misled or, lied to.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Cigary said:


> I didnt forget. ..wrote to them about it with no reply and now I don't order or smoke the brand anymore to which I wrote them about. They didn't write back to me about that either so LGC can KMA.


Okay. Yes trust, sticking to your word and following through with what you say are important. I expect it more if its a product I paid hard earned money for. They didn't lure me into buying a product so I don't really care if they didn't send me a cutter. How exactly did we hear of the free cutter? For most it was from a thread with the link attached. So without ever buying a single product some said "why not" and sent in their information for something free. Did you buy anything from them just because they offered a free cutter? Probably not.

In the original thread you said you already had yours. So why send a letter? Why boycott a company for not sending you something for free when (according to you) you have received that something for free? 
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/232977-something-free.html


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

AFAIK my friend in the States whom I got to sign up in order to get me the cutter since I'm in Canada hasn't gotten it/mine either.

I remember reading something on the LGC Facebook group page a few days ago about how supposedly they ship cutters/welcome kits out only one day a month or something like that.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

csk415 said:


> Okay. Yes trust, sticking to your word and following through with what you say are important. I expect it more if its a product I paid hard earned money for. They didn't lure me into buying a product so I don't really care if they didn't send me a cutter. How exactly did we hear of the free cutter? For most it was from a thread with the link attached. So without ever buying a single product some said "why not" and sent in their information for something free. Did you buy anything from them just because they offered a free cutter? Probably not.
> 
> In the original thread you said you already had yours. So why send a letter? Why boycott a company for not sending you something for free when (according to you) you have received that something for free?
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/232977-something-free.html


Dude...pay attention here...I try to help those who are being taken advantage of.. if you don't mind being jilted then I'll file that away for future reference as to if you're in need of help. Those who operate in good faith should feel they are supported by others and I support my friends....period. I've bought plenty of LGC product over the years and I don't comb the Internet for freebies. ..that little intimation is pure BS.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Nothing yet for me too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't usually give a second chance to companies that screw me over. However in this situation I'm not out anything and I knew it'll show up. Just like that giant @ss key from the montecristo club. 
There's degrees of getting screwed over. My perspective is if you send me a box of smokes with a little white mold, no biggie. If you send me that same box a month late, then we have an issue.

I'm a person that received alot of second and third chances in my life, people thankfully gave me the benefit of the doubt. Now that I have my $hit together, to a point, I feel it's only right that to do the same with others. Again it depends on the circumstance. Forget to get my mail and it piles up, no biggie. Forget to get my mail and my house gets robbed because it's obvious I'm not there. Then we have an issue.

All in all , I don't sweat the small stuff anymore.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Nope, haven't gotten squat from them. And not a single email either.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

UBC03 said:


> I don't usually give a second chance to companies that screw me over. However in this situation I'm not out anything and I knew it'll show up. Just like that giant @ss key from the montecristo club.
> There's degrees of getting screwed over. My perspective is if you send me a box of smokes with a little white mold, no biggie. If you send me that same box a month late, then we have an issue.
> 
> I'm a person that received alot of second and third chances in my life, people thankfully gave me the benefit of the doubt. Now that I have my $hit together, to a point, I feel it's only right that to do the same with others. Again it depends on the circumstance. Forget to get my mail and it piles up, no biggie. Forget to get my mail and my house gets robbed because it's obvious I'm not there. Then we have an issue.
> ...


You're a good man Charlie Brown.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Edit.... A big fuss over nothing. I choose to bow out of this and not create bad blood on a forum that has been good to me.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Apprently General Tabacco is the culprit, they seen to be hiding on the Internet. I search last night and could not come up with a phone number. Otherwise I would have called them this am, over noting but simple principal.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Cigary said:


> You're a good man Charlie Brown.


Thank you

It beats being called a push over or a sucker. That's the usual description.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Everyone take a deep breath, this shit isn't worth arguing over. And please no politics, I had enough on Thanksgiving to last me a year. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

csk415 said:


> I will not get into a pissing match on a internet forum. You chose to quote and comment on my post. I am paying attention and went back and read the original thread. Go back and read the original thread for yourself. No where did you say or lead to the fact you got a motecristo cutter for free. Your comment was on a thread about something for free from LGC. So yes that does imply that your talking about the LGC cutter. In the original thread posts 1-9 (you being #10) all references are made towards LGC. So please tell me where I'm wrong on quoting you from the original thread. Share the post where you talk about getting the motecristo cutter for free.
> 
> As far as me being liberal.... I don't expect something for free and wont cry when I don't get it. Liberals cried when Trump was elected. I rejoiced. I am not entitled to a free cutter. Yes I filled out the web form. No I did not get the cutter. But hey if you feel you are entitled to the cutter send as many emails as you desire. I hope you get it. If not Ill send you mine if I ever get one. Just leave me your address on where to send it.
> 
> Usually I wont comment on crap like this but you have caught me at a bad time and just so happened to hit the wrong nerve.


So your bad "time" entitles you to take it on my chin...then to debate with you about some other thread long sense read about a free Montecristo cutter I got so many months ago....now you're selfless sense of security in sending me a free cutter. ...really??? Get over yourself and take an extra xanax...telling you that I support others for not getting their product is and was my motivation....not getting more freebies. That's just more piling on for you to get your nerves under control. From here on....no other comments in this thread towards you and to derail the thread. Feel free to PM me if you want to continue this... but this is something that doesn't serve any other purpose except to encourage drama.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Regiampiero said:


> Everyone take a deep breath, this shit isn't worth arguing over. And please no politics, I had enough on Thanksgiving to last me a year.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I agree which is why I edited my original post. @Cigary


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hows about them Padrons? Great smoke!    

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Regiampiero said:


> Everyone take a deep breath, this shit isn't worth arguing over. And please no politics, I had enough on Thanksgiving to last me a year.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Politics and religion on Thanksgiving is what the Pilgrims are famous for...my xanax just kicked in everything is beautiful. ..in it's own way.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Cigary said:


> csk415 said:
> 
> 
> > So your bad "time" entitles you to take it on my chin...then to debate with you about some other thread long sense read about a free Montecristo cutter I got so many months ago....now you're selfless sense of security in sending me a free cutter. ...really??? Get over yourself and take an extra xanax...telling you that I support others for not getting their product is and was my motivation....not getting more freebies. That's just more piling on for you to get your nerves under control. From here on....no other comments in this thread towards you and to derail the thread. Feel free to PM me if you want to continue this... but this is something that doesn't serve any other purpose except to encourage drama.
> ...


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

poppajon75 said:


> Hows about them Padrons? Great smoke!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Yes back on track.

I have only had 1 pardon and it was great..


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer (Nov 8, 2016)

poppajon75 said:


> Hows about them Padrons? Great smoke!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Looking forward to trying my first Padron sometime in the near future  How was your first Padron?

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

HighRockiesPuffer said:


> Looking forward to trying my first Padron sometime in the near future  How was your first Padron?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Amazing! My first was a 64' Anniversary. I hadn't been smoking long enough to fully appreciate it the way it should have been back then. Since then I appreciate them a lot more. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

I've yet to try a Padron myself


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer (Nov 8, 2016)

I'll have to keep an eye out for that one next time I'm at a B&M or maybe throw one on a next order  I'm glad to hear it was amazing!

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

csk415 said:


> I had already edited my other post before this one popped up. It was a asshat move on my part. Im done and moving on. Its Friday so I shouldn't be such a jerk.


We're good...I've been and worn the "hat" a few times myself. ..sometimes it fits too well.

TGIF


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> I've yet to try a Padron myself


Hey PM me your address and I can help with that :wink2:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

All this Annie talk makes me wanna dig to the back off my cabinet and grab one. I won't but I want to. They're pushin 5 years in there, so I'm gonna let em go. @Cigary...Is this a bad idea? I know some ncs don't age well.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> All this Annie talk makes me wanna dig to the back off my cabinet and grab one. I won't but I want to. They're pushin 5 years in there, so I'm gonna let em go. @Cigary...Is this a bad idea? I know some ncs don't age well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Well if it helps, I think the Annie's are already aged 4 years before they hit the market so yours are really pushing 9 years, now you can feel better about grabbing one :vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Sounds like a plan in the spring.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

UBC03 said:


> All this Annie talk makes me wanna dig to the back off my cabinet and grab one. I won't but I want to. They're pushin 5 years in there, so I'm gonna let em go. @Cigary...Is this a bad idea? I know some ncs don't age well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


The Annies do very well without having to age them...but I do tell others to buy the 2000's and let em rest for about 4 years.....really really good taste with that much time on em. NC's are a different deal except for those cigars like LFD's Double Ligero Maduro that can use some downtime or else deal with the 'squirts' after smoking one. They are so strong that a guy sitting next to me at a B&M sharted his pants. Full body/strength NC's tend to age pretty well but I tend to only rest them for about 5 years max. Those Opus Cigars age really well, though and the Sharks melt in your mouth around the 5 year mark, too.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Cigary said:


> The Annies do very well without having to age them...but I do tell others to buy the 2000's and let em rest for about 4 years.....really really good taste with that much time on em. NC's are a different deal except for those cigars like LFD's Double Ligero Maduro that can use some downtime or else deal with the 'squirts' after smoking one. They are so strong that a guy sitting next to me at a B&M sharted his pants. Full body/strength NC's tend to age pretty well but I tend to only rest them for about 5 years max. Those Opus Cigars age really well, though and the Sharks melt in your mouth around the 5 year mark, too.


I've had a couple Annies with a year or so on em. No doubt a great smoke. Just thought they'd get better with time. But I think this summer will be their last.

I gotta respectfully disagree with the lfd dl theory. I think they lose their zip with age. But I guess that's a good thing to most. 
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

UBC03 said:


> I've had a couple Annies with a year or so on em. No doubt a great smoke. Just thought they'd get better with time. But I think this summer will be their last.
> 
> I gotta respectfully disagree with the lfd dl theory. I think they lose their zip with age. But I guess that's a good thing to most.
> Thanks
> ...


That's the idea with the LFD...unless you have a cast iron stomach to smoke them fresh they need to 'degassify' themselves or risk cutting off about a foot of intestine in the lower bowel. You must have a short colon to handle that kind of tobacco...should come with a warning and a roll of toilet paper.:serious:


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> I've had a couple Annies with a year or so on em. No doubt a great smoke. Just thought they'd get better with time. But I think this summer will be their last.
> 
> I gotta respectfully disagree with the lfd dl theory. I think they lose their zip with age. But I guess that's a good thing to most.
> Thanks
> ...


I love LFD Double Ligero's fresh so to say. I'm more of a high nicotine type a dude. Probably due to the fact that I also smoke the hated cigarette. If a cigar isn't strong enough and I've had a couple beers in my system then I have found myself sparking up a cigarette mid cigar on more than a couple occasions. Blasphemous i know... Hi my names Aaron, and I have an addiction....wait wrong place.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

ADRUNKK said:


> I love LFD Double Ligero's fresh so to say. I'm more of a high nicotine type a dude. Probably due to the fact that I also smoke the hated cigarette. If a cigar isn't strong enough and I've had a couple beers in my system then I have found myself sparking up a cigarette mid cigar on more than a couple occasions. Blasphemous i know... Hi my names Aaron, and I have an addiction....wait wrong place.


I usually stop at least once ,even during the lfds, to have a smoke. Anything bigger than a robusto usually takes me two.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

JDom58 said:


> Hey PM me your address and I can help with that :wink2:


I'm in Canada though is that an issue?


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Cigary said:


> The Annies do very well without having to age them...but I do tell others to buy the 2000's and let em rest for about 4 years.....really really good taste with that much time on em. NC's are a different deal except for those cigars like LFD's Double Ligero Maduro that can use some downtime or else deal with the 'squirts' after smoking one. They are so strong that a guy sitting next to me at a B&M sharted his pants. Full body/strength NC's tend to age pretty well but I tend to only rest them for about 5 years max. Those Opus Cigars age really well, though and the Sharks melt in your mouth around the 5 year mark, too.


I nearly sharted from laughing after I read that post.    

LFD makes some great smokes. Other than the Double Legiro the Cabinet Oscuro is awesome too. Air Bender and, the Jocko are also great. Just my opinion.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> I'm in Canada though is that an issue?


I'm not really sure about that, does anyone know about sending a couple of cigars to Canada?


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

JDom58 said:


> I'm not really sure about that, does anyone know about sending a couple of cigars to Canada?


 @Yukoner might be able to chime in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer (Nov 8, 2016)

I know customs and taxes make it a pita for tobacco and alcohol

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Cigary said:


> ...cigars like LFD's Double Ligero Maduro that can use some downtime or else deal with the 'squirts' after smoking one.


That's epic, G. I always enjoy a noob ass hash story.

This weekend we're driving to Long Island to pick up another dog to foster.
On the way down maybe I'll sip on a couple quarts of Genny Cream, slam down a 10 bag of White Castles (aka Murderburgers) and nub one of those LFDs ROTT.

Gotta keep my Modus hand strong.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

@Rondo..Who's the poor bastard that gotta ride with ya. Tell me it's not your poor sainted wife..the inside of that car's gonna be highly combustible.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Think I will not stop buy La Gloria's as I like em, but let say it is disappointing to put in for a free offer, and never ever get the item promised.

First & foremost La Gloria or General Tabacco should if the promotion is taking long then the 6-8 weeks at the very least send a post card explaining the delay.

Today I tried again to find a phone number for General and could not come up with anything. But being like a Pitbul I will try again Monday.

It is all about principal!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Rondo said:


> That's epic, G. I always enjoy a noob ass hash story.
> 
> This weekend we're driving to Long Island to pick up another dog to foster.
> On the way down maybe I'll sip on a couple quarts of Genny Cream, slam down a 10 bag of White Castles (aka Murderburgers) and nub one of those LFDs ROTT.
> ...


Near and dear to my heart is Dog Fostering and Dog Rescue. ...God Bless You my brother.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> @Rondo..Who's the poor bastard that gotta ride with ya. Tell me it's not your poor sainted wife..the inside of that car's gonna be highly combustible.


If I can contain the anaerobes until the ride home, I can blame the pooch. Gisele is pretty gullible like that.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Cigary said:


> Near and dear to my heart is Dog Fostering and Dog Rescue. ...God Bless You my brother.


I have 4 dogs all picked up from people just trying to get rid of them for various reasons. Jack and pom came from a puppy mil. To them they were damaged goods. Solid white jack Russell, Pomeranian, blue heeler, and a red heller/lab mix. Only have a pic of 2 of them handy at the moment. There is something about a animal that you save from a uncertain demise. These dogs have so much love for my family that its hard to explain in a post.


----------



## jkvindekok (Aug 10, 2008)

The mailman just delivered my cutter and a metal member card.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

jkvindekok said:


> The mailman just delivered my cutter and a metal member card.


Merry Christmas

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer (Nov 8, 2016)

jkvindekok said:


> The mailman just delivered my cutter and a metal member card.


Here they come! Slowly but surely they're gonna show up to surprise us all 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer (Nov 8, 2016)

From Steve Abbot on the FB LGC group: Hey Everyone, we just sent out a large batch of welcome kits. It covered everyone who signed up in Oct through mid November. Way too long to wait... and we are working to get it out faster. Sorry for the delay.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

haha, awesome. I was going to be shocked if they completely flaked on sending


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

jkvindekok said:


> The mailman just delivered my cutter and a metal member card.


Do you recall when you order it, or signed up?

Happy someone got theirs.


----------



## jkvindekok (Aug 10, 2008)

Tabloid Snapper said:


> Do you recall when you order it, or signed up?
> 
> Happy someone got theirs.


I signed up around the time it was first posted here, around October. I just used it on an Illusione Cigars Prive. It cuts beautifully. There's a Wavell waiting to be snipped tonight if it doesn't snow later.

FWIW, it was sent from Hampton, VA so it will probably be a few more days before they make it out west.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Mine arrived today via Priority Mail. I wonder if this thread had anything to do with it?


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Mine arrived today via Priority Mail. I wonder if this thread had anything to do with it?


you gotta wonder.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

UBC03 said:


> All this Annie talk makes me wanna dig to the back off my cabinet and grab one. I won't but I want to. They're pushin 5 years in there, so I'm gonna let em go. @Cigary...Is this a bad idea? I know some ncs don't age well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


You pay for the age with the annis, no need to age them yourself. Smoke'm if you got them. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

After seeing people started to get theirs I remembered that I've not check the mail today...and
 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

No mail the last few days. ... maybe I forgot to pay my mail bill....

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shooting4life (Sep 10, 2016)

Got mine today, seems to be a decent cutter. Love the way the card looks though it has not use. Forgot I even requested the cutter. 

Never had a La Gloria Cubana cigar though.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Shooting4life said:


> Got mine today, seems to be a decent cutter. Love the way the card looks though it has not use. Forgot I even requested the cutter.
> 
> Never had a La Gloria Cubana cigar though.


The card has a member number on it, and it's supposed to make you eligible for future events and giveaways they decide to trow.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Shooting4life said:


> Got mine today, seems to be a decent cutter. Love the way the card looks though it has not use. Forgot I even requested the cutter.
> 
> Never had a La Gloria Cubana cigar though.


You should give em a try. They're pretty tasty

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer (Nov 8, 2016)

October they did a photo contest on FB LGC group for a antique looking signed la Gloria cubana poster, a table top jet lighter, and a 3 finger case just for participating 









Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Got mine yesterday. Went to my parents

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

Shooting4life said:


> Got mine today, seems to be a decent cutter. Love the way the card looks though it has not use. Forgot I even requested the cutter.
> 
> Never had a La Gloria Cubana cigar though.


I've moved away from them because they all tend to have a big ring gauge. However, the Serie R Esteli is a very, very tasty smoke that performs well. It's one of the sticks that got me addicted to this money pit of a hobby!


----------



## BMWBen (Dec 19, 2014)

Just got mine today


----------



## SmokeSilent (Nov 27, 2016)

If I sign up for one today can I get it before Christmas!!!? lol. manufacturing is obviously not in the US and sometimes they wait until the boat is full in china etc, before shipping.. looks like a nice cutter though, anyone want to send me theirs? I'll wait patiently! - priority mail please.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

SmokeSilent said:


> If I sign up for one today can I get it before Christmas!!!? lol. manufacturing is obviously not in the US and sometimes they wait until the boat is full in china etc, before shipping.. looks like a nice cutter though, anyone want to send me theirs? I'll wait patiently! - priority mail please.


No

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

SmokeSilent said:


> If I sign up for one today can I get it before Christmas!!!? lol. manufacturing is obviously not in the US and sometimes they wait until the boat is full in china etc, before shipping.. looks like a nice cutter though, anyone want to send me theirs? I'll wait patiently! - priority mail please.


Nice looking cutter; so-so quality. But it will come in handy if you smoke super-giganto RG's (I don't).

The metal card, OTOH, is very nice. Great for pipers to shovel up t'baccy after plating (otherwise, I have no idea what to do with it).


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Well as some folks got their, their is hope. Looks like a nice cutter.


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

Mine arrived yesterday as well. Gotta love freebies.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Saw the package in the mail box and was trying to remember what cigars I ordered - lol.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

If I do not get mine by Tuedsday I am call the company, as I have a number, and will ask what gives.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

So how good of quality is the cutter??


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

Tabloid Snapper said:


> If I do not get mine by Tuedsday I am call the company, as I have a number, and will ask what gives.


Patience, Grasshopper.


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

I got mine Saturday too.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> So how good of quality is the cutter??


It's decent for a plastic cutter, plus it's free!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shunamaji (Jun 10, 2016)

Just got mine in the mail today. Doesn't seem like the best quality? but for free who can complain. I'd say the membership card is nicer quality the the cutter.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Just received mine today along with another package. I'll post the other package in another thread this afternoon while I'm enjoying a nice cigar in the carport. 







Can't Complain for free. Once I set up a man cave in the future it'll look nice sitting on a cabinet or in a case.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Mine arrived today Priority Mail, WAHOO.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Got mine today and its quite nice. Much better than I expected for a freebie. Thank you La Gloria C folks. I don't smoke a lot of large gauge cigars, but this thing is huge. Perfect for those humongous exploding clown stoggies !


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

The LGC smokes I've had have all been in the 50-52 rg area. I'm not against a 60 on occasion though. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 3, 2014)

Got mine today


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Finally saw this thing today..it'll be good if you smoke giant novelty cigars. I gotta find my giant key punch cutter to put with out.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer (Nov 8, 2016)

Looking forward to stopping by the post office tonight 😀

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

So this will be good for 60-64 ring gauge cigars then???


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> So this will be good for 60-64 ring gauge cigars then???


Absolutely. I think it's probably good up to 80 rg.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'd say 80 rg behemoths would fit easily.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

Good to know.

AFAIK, I've never smoked anything bigger than a 58 (maybe 56) RG yet but it's nice to know that I'll have a cutter (when I get this one from my friend) that will handle the "jawbreakers" if I ever get stuck with one.

After all, the Xikar Xi cutters can cut what....a 60RG maximum???


----------



## wulfmang (Sep 5, 2016)

Got mine in the mail yesterday, nice packaging and copper business card.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

I thought the metal members card was a foldable cigar stand at first opening the raher nice box.

What's the best LGC stick to try for an intro to the brand ? (I know that's a tough question to answer. Like asking the best vehicle to buy or best woman to date.)


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Joe Sticks said:


> I thought the metal members card was a foldable cigar stand at first opening the raher nice box.
> 
> What's the best LGC stick to try for an intro to the brand ? (I know that's a tough question to answer. Like asking the best vehicle to buy or best woman to date.)


I've really enjoyed the couple of la gloria cubana serie r that I've smoked.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

The Serie R Black was good to me as was the Serie R. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

Received mine today. Nice cutter! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

I will use my La Gloria Cutter only as a Cigar saver to cut the foot off on something I do not have time to finish. My "GO - TO" Cutter will always be my Cuban Crafter Perfect Cutter. It works so well, why use anything else.

It the Cuban Crafter is make for folks with bad eye sight.


----------



## vinonut (Sep 7, 2016)

Got mine a few days back too. Man, that's a big gauge cutter - 70 or so.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Arrived!


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

Yes, huge cutter. Opened it up and thought it was gah gift until I tried it out.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Would you believe (2) more showed up in the mail yesterday. Bet their machine double pump labels. HA HA


----------



## gunnersguru (Sep 10, 2016)

I got my La Gloria cutter today . it came priority mail , the sender was general cigar co and I thought what did I buy from them . the address was wrong, when you type in my street address it comes up the town over 5 miles away and a different zip code but the small town post man changed it in ink ( wow ) yes its a BIG cutter . I have a box of asylum13 80rg cigars that I will try on . thanks La Gloria


----------



## weedsnager (Apr 20, 2015)

Mine arrived today !


----------



## ScottinAZ (Oct 11, 2016)

Mine arrived a few days ago. Postman didnt put a notice in my mailbox, so it sat with the apt manager for a little bit........ and DAMN that is a HUUUUGE cutter. Does LGC even make a cigar that approaches that size?????


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

ScottinAZ said:


> Mine arrived a few days ago. Postman didnt put a notice in my mailbox, so it sat with the apt manager for a little bit........ and DAMN that is a HUUUUGE cutter. *Does LGC even make a cigar that approaches that size?????*


Better question; do they make anything that doesn't? Pretty much everything in their line-up, with only one or two exceptions, caters to the jawbreaker crowd (in case you hadn't guessed, I'm not one). Used to like LGC (NC) back in the Carillo days, but they don't have much for me now.


----------



## Robert Fouch (Aug 29, 2016)

big cutter but it works well on small gauge cigars . I cut my 42 ring smokes perfectly .Nice feel in the hand .. Now if i can only score a box of La Glorias I will be all set .


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Still waiting here. Thought for sure it would show up while I was out of town for a week over Christmas.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm still waiting too.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

I've received it about 2 weeks ago, maybe. I did forget about it, so it was a nice surprise. Don't have any pics of it, but it's a plastic, large RG double guillotine in a box that also includes a "member card". The cutter had some rough edges around the ring, so I smoothed it out with a blade. Good thing I've noticed it, that could have ruined a wrapper.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

I like mine & have been cutting a lot of cigars with it. Thought I'd pick up one of their cigars, but the only one I found was in a local B&M. It was a Wavell marked up 100%, so I passed on it.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

poppajon75 said:


> The Serie R Black was good to me as was the Serie R.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


What kind of rest time has worked best on those for you ? I put a minimum of 3 months on all newly arrived, new sticks - but going out longer works fine too.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Joe Sticks said:


> What kind of rest time has worked best on those for you ? I put a minimum of 3 months on all newly arrived, new sticks - but going out longer works fine too.


The Serie R was around 3 months. Couldn't say how long the Serie R Black had rested. It was a gift and, I probably let it sit a couple months before I smoked it. I generally follow the three month rest myself but, sometimes I do cheat.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

poppajon75 said:


> The Serie R was around 3 months. Couldn't say how long the Serie R Black had rested. It was a gift and, I probably let it sit a couple months before I smoked it. I generally follow the the month rest myself but, sometimes I do cheat.


Thank you !


----------



## Dentedcan (Jan 15, 2016)

Size comparison with the quarter. Haven't used it yet but it's great for being free.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Nuttin' yet...


----------



## Cigarer (Apr 12, 2014)

Got mine, thing is huge


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Looks like Guantanamo Bay got rid of some torture tools, disguised as cigar cutters.


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

Just came....I'm a card carrying member...

I forgot when I filled out the membership thing but I don't think it was that long ago.


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

I use mine every time. They're actually nice and sharp and not bad to look at. One of these days I'll invest in a real cutter, but until then...


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Don't let that big cutter fool you. It cuts any size nicely. I use it quite a bit also.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Arrived yesterday... A whopper for sure.


----------



## tfkirk (May 15, 2013)

Mine came yesterday. Nice packaging cutter and card. Forgot all about it.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

DSturg369 said:


> Looks like Guantanamo Bay got rid of some torture tools, disguised as cigar cutters.


This thing is a monster for sure....could be a circumcising tool for Paul F'n Bunyan.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I never did receive mine.


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

Well I going to use the link to get another cutter.


----------

